# Anyone feed Horizon Legacy?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't know about that brand, but I've been ordering Acana (grain free made by the same co that makes Orijen) from www.pawschoice.com for my girls. It is a more moderate protein level than Orijen but I'm thrilled with the quality and ingredients. I've been using the Acana Prairie. BTW, depending on how much you order, shipping can be free.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I saw it at the store last month. It looks great but very expensive.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I plan on trying Horizon Legacy with my two dogs next month as part of their kibble rotation. They're on Orijen Adult right now and Acana Prairie Harvest before that. In my area, the Horizon Legacy is priced similar to the Acana Prairie Harvest.

When reading about the Horizon company, I felt it had many of the same qualities as Champion Petfood Co. (Orijen, Acana). They are smaller companies that only make dog and cat food and seem responsible about how they source their ingredients.

I particularly want to try the Horizon Legacy because its main carbohydrate binder is peas. That will be a good change from the potatoes that are in many grain-free kibbles.


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

I decided to give it a try since he seemed to enjoy the sample packages last night and this morning. A 28lb bag was $55. More than i was looking to spend, especially since they don't have a buyer program. However, at this point i just want to find something to works.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

We tried Horizon Legacy a while back. Pippa seemed to be allergic to it and scratched her muzzle, neck, ears, etc. incessantly after eating and ended up with hotspots. However, Dallas our Whippet did quite well on it. It's one of the foods that agreed with his very gassy stomach. I think it's a really good food and I like the company behind it, it just didn't agree with Pippa for some reason.


----------

